# Super Bowl



## grapeman (Feb 3, 2013)

What are you all having with the SuperBowl festivities? Wine is OK and surely a good Home Brew Beer would be great also.


----------



## grapeman (Feb 3, 2013)

You guys can comment on what kind it is.......................


----------



## rob (Feb 3, 2013)

Skeeter pee


----------



## novalou (Feb 3, 2013)

grapeman said:


> What are you all having with the SuperBowl festivities? Wine is OK and surely a good Home Brew Beer would be great also.



Mighty tasty Porter from my favorite micro brewery.


----------



## Julie (Feb 3, 2013)

Had wings and German potato cakes and a bottle of Riesling.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 3, 2013)

Not drinking tonight. Thought I was watching a hockey game there for a moment.


----------



## derunner (Feb 3, 2013)

A nice Malbec. Trying to decide which one to use when I top off the Malbec I am starting next.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Feb 3, 2013)

LMAO Dan, no lie!

Rich, the two batches of beer that I have fermenting are obviously not going to be ready for 2 weeks, a Honey Red Ale, and my newest.. Rocket Honey Ale, this one will have a higher ABV, but it is nice, light and very little hoppy bitterness...I cannot wait to drink one...or two...lol!


----------



## oldwhiskers (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm just enjoying some Apple wine, it's really good.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Feb 3, 2013)

2010 Chardonel


----------



## Pumpkinman (Feb 3, 2013)

Power outage in the stadium...LMAO!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 3, 2013)

Lights have been out for the 49'ers from the beginning. AGGGGGG


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 3, 2013)

Bwahahahahahahahahahahaha........

I am in a fantasy football "U Pick em" legue in which you pick the team to win each week. The other 2 finalist picked the Niner's and I am the only one who picked the Ravens!


----------



## sjo (Feb 3, 2013)

ibglowin said:


> Bwahahahahahahahahahahaha........
> 
> I am in a fantasy football "U Pick em" legue in which you pick the team to win each week. The other 2 finalist picked the Niner's and I am the only one who picked the Ravens!



Did you start to sweat a little?


----------



## Deezil (Feb 3, 2013)

Had a couple hot-buttered-brandy's from homemade hot butter rum mix... Just enough, between that and the pizza, to knock me out in time to miss the 4th quarter.. Just woke up


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 3, 2013)

Just a little. Great game to watch. 





sjo said:


> Did you start to sweat a little?


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 4, 2013)

It was a great game for a change.


----------



## joeswine (Feb 4, 2013)

*wine tasting*

opened a bottle of raspberry Shiraz from 2009,still very fruity with the Shiraz at the finish,tasted a bottle of blackberry from 2007 ,this is going to Missouri had to taste,that was enough........great game ....


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 4, 2013)

I think someone's looking on Monster.com today for a new job.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 4, 2013)

Bwaaaa haaaa haaaaa. I just evened out the Cant drink a dang thing due to the meds. Man that 1 is tied for 1st place!!!!!


----------



## grapeman (Feb 4, 2013)

Wade E said:


> Bwaaaa haaaa haaaaa. I just evened out the Cant drink a dang thing due to the meds. Man that 1 is tied for 1st place!!!!!


 
Pretty sad isn't it Wade! I thought for sure the beer or bold reds would be way out ahead!


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 5, 2013)

Didn't watch the game....


----------



## scottyg354 (Feb 5, 2013)

Honestly, superbowl I'm trying to tie a good one on so we got a case of Coors Original. Plus a sixer of Nugget Nectar we split with dinner.


----------



## BobF (Feb 5, 2013)

What's a "Super Bowl"? Is that like a really big bowl of supper?


----------

